# Does having been spanked make people more likely to spank?



## somewhere else (Dec 9, 2009)

I was not and don't believe in it. I'm quite sensitive about my space and always have been. When somebody--a parent or otherwise--encroaches on my space in a negative fashion, it hurts me then enrages me. I would never hurt somebody unless they were trying to do the same to me or someone else, so I can't even imagine spanking a child. I don't believe in negative reinforcement of any kind, though. At the same time, I won't tell a parent not to do negative reinforcement to avoid conflict. That excludes abuse, of course.

My parents felt very much the same, so I confess to being a product of my environment (we're all INFXs, too). Maybe, someday, I'll change my mind... I just don't think it's likely.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

I was spanked as a kid and I will _*never *_do that to my children. *Ever. *I believe in corrective discipline not punitive punishment. I also do not want to introduce violence in my home and spanking is hitting a child. It is a demeaning and harmful act.


----------

